# Why people claims laxatives are habit forming?Glycerin suppositories really help!



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have found that Glycerin suppositories really help to complete evacuation.No need to force you to vomit,just insert it and it drains you down there!So why they said use it short term only?That dosen't mean any sense to feel gas/stools there and doing anything!!!







BTW i use baby suppository


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

Last time I tried one only water came out although they used to work years ago.Just thinking how great it is to talk to people about this rather icky subject - not something you can bring up in the corner shop.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Interessting! How many times do you have a complete evacuation per day? I tried out a lot laxatives and found out that dulcolax (bisacodyl) is good working. Although it is a bit hard to find a good dosage. 1 tab is not enough for me and 2 gives me horrible cramps. Perhaps it`s a good idea to combinate the two drugs. Spasman: - Does the glycerin work in the whole part of the colon or only at the end? - How bad is the pain from the insertion? I remember that I had to use suppositories befor the colonscopy and I had never so much pain down there. Hypersensibilty, you know.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Use lub or vaseline for the insertion.It drains even the sigmoid,it works very well.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miralax or Golytely can also help since they don't caused "addiction" to the bowel like laxative do.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i abused laxatives for some time spas, i would never be so stupid to do it again.Had to learn the hard way


----------



## 18780 (May 2, 2005)

Glycerrin suppositories don't work for me at all anymore. They used to when I first realized that I'm severely constupated.. but now I just don't react to them. Well, maybe a little bit but I have to strain and I know that not everything comes out.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Update for Lorilou and others:I use adults suppository now.I buy a box of 100 glycerin suppo.11$ for the box.Good price!I also use Zelnorm 6 mg twice a day.My Zelnorm is one year expired.You need to insert the suppo with non-irritating gel.Insert the biggest part of the supppo first.A expert said that laxative do not cause depedency.Look at my signature.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Laxatives ARE habit formingWhen Iwas young and anorexic and nothing in the world matterrd to be but being thin I totally abused laxatives I took them every day all day I had to get out everything that went in and much didint go in judt laxatives and i did supposotories and enemas they wer all addictive I had a very hard timeHow many Ibs ers with C abuse laxatives and suppossotories and enemas You can tell me I did it I am not ashamed it was a part of my life that damaged the rest of my lifeMy endocrinologist said you ruined it live with it I am just doing the best I canDont try stuff because someone saysI know there a re a lot of young people out there Listen to your doc's they make mistakes but you can really hurt yourself really bad I knowKarenAny one can write me if they want


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:When Iwas young and anorexic


I don't know karen.Being anorexic is also hard on the body.For chronic constipation,everything who works is a good treatment.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey,I asked my doctor if laxatives are addictive. She told me it depends on the laxative to start with.... but the interesting thing she said is, laxatives arent addictive what happens is your bowel gets lazy and and after time relies on the laxative to do the work for it.Then you need to retrain your bowels to go on thier own without help.Thats just what my dr said though. Personally I used adualt glycerine supp's too. But I try not to use them very often. Merely becasue I want to be able to have a BM on my own.What is miralax? Ive heard about it on here but dont know much about it?Poo Pea


----------

